# 125g "Stumped"



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Rounds.......3.....:icon_roll

*The Plan: *A river like feel. Fast current. LOTS of tall crypts and C. Helferi flowing in the current. CICHLIDS!!!, back to my roots.

*The Goods:*

*TANK: *125g (72x18x24)

*FILTERATION: *FX5 

*LIGHTING: *2 36" Tek fixtures with 1x Giesemann Middays and 1x Flora bulbs, 38" inches above substarte

*SUBSTRATE: *ADA AquaSoil New Amazonia. Normal and Powder types. 
beach.

*HARDSCAPE: *Stumps and stones locally collected

*FAUNA: *Angels, rams, von Rio tetras, peppered cories

to add:checkerboard cichlids, hatchets

*FLORA: *Ferns, crypts, mini fiss, mini pellia, DHG, hydro vert, MM, weeping moss, ALOT of crypts



Here it is just an hour after flooding and planting about 3 weeks ago



today


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice chad. I bet it looks incredible in person! That's some awesome hard scape you got there


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

This looks really cool, but the pictures are so small. I'm dying to see bigger photos!


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking great. 

Once it grows in, it'll be amazing. Really like the scape.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow Chad, that's awesome! What sort of angel are you going to put in there?


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

AnotherHobby said:


> This looks really cool, but the pictures are so small. I'm dying to see bigger photos!


I agree. Bigger photos. The "roots" look amazing. Can't wait to see it grow in.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice! I'm still bummed you didn't enter your last scape into IAPLC......


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

those pieces of wood are epic

ive been looking for some stump like pieces and the rock just makes it work


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks everyone! i appreciate all the nice comments. 

i will post more pics soon, when it starts to fill in a little more. My trident ferns are having a hard time adjusting to this tank which is a little confusing to me.

thx again everyone




wabisabi said:


> Very nice! I'm still bummed you didn't enter your last scape into IAPLC......


Thanks. Yeah i really wanted to submit it at some point. BUT the BBA ust got so bad that i couldnt take any close ups with out it showing. I just had too much light, and couldnt correct it. It was too far gone.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

great start. looks awesome


----------



## georgesd (Jun 12, 2013)

Won't the fully grown angels be a hazard to the cardinals?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I love how the wood wraps around the rocks!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

manzpants92 said:


> great start. looks awesome


thx.



georgesd said:


> Won't the fully grown angels be a hazard to the cardinals?


sure.

is it possible that they wont?

sure.

i have heard about people keeping adult cardinal(which mine are) with angels just fine. I am hoping that is the case with mineroud:






lamiskool said:


> I love how the wood wraps around the rocks!!


i appreciate it. I was shooting for the rooty river bed look.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice tank, the scape looks great.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thx sadchevy


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know exactly what this ultimately means, :help:
Hesitated twice wondering whether to post the comment or not,, :confused1:
I've never been jealous of another mans stone before :drool:

While the wood is nice (imo) the scape rocks! :hihi:


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

wkndracer said:


> I don't know exactly what this ultimately means, :help:
> Hesitated twice wondering whether to post the comment or not,, :confused1:
> I've never been jealous of another mans stone before :drool:


At least your aren't jealous of his wood!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> I don't know exactly what this ultimately means, :help:
> Hesitated twice wondering whether to post the comment or not,, :confused1:
> I've never been jealous of another mans stone before :drool:
> 
> While the wood is nice (imo) the scape rocks! :hihi:





AnotherHobby said:


> At least your aren't jealous of his wood!


 
aw shucks guys, your making me blush!:hihi:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> I don't know exactly what this ultimately means, :help:
> Hesitated twice wondering whether to post the comment or not,, :confused1:
> I've never been jealous of another mans stone before :drool:
> 
> While the wood is nice (imo) the scape rocks! :hihi:



Haha this is hilarious


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

I love the hardscape! The contrast between the rocks and driftwood is amazing


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Read in another thread that you have a 5' spray bar...got any pictures/more details? I have the same size tank...sure hope it'll look half as nice as this!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Chronados said:


> I love the hardscape! The contrast between the rocks and driftwood is amazing


thx Chronados. 



crazymittens said:


> Read in another thread that you have a 5' spray bar...got any pictures/more details? I have the same size tank...sure hope it'll look half as nice as this!!


Actually i did away with the spray bar. I use just a 1.25" PVC pipe outlet now, place in the front left ornery pointing to the right. Flowing across the front of the tank and a powerhead in the back right corner pointing to the left side, following across the back of the tank. The powerhead comes on with the co2 and lights and shuts off with them as well each day.

I will pm you some pics of the old spray bar though.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

You have been studying nature. That is the key. The way that plant seedlings will flow in the stream (or seeds through the air in the wind) and land in the cracks and crevices. How wood roots or branches tends to 'wrap' around other trees or rocks. 

Very nice job.


----------



## Young (Jul 26, 2013)

What kind of rocks are those? Did you go out and collect them or purchase them? Beautiful tank by the way!


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

What an incredible tank. I'm so impressed and want to watch it on a video feed once you stock it. It looks natural and effortless; yet I know that is difficult to achieve in a glass box. Well done.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Luminescent said:


> You have been studying nature. That is the key. The way that plant seedlings will flow in the stream (or seeds through the air in the wind) and land in the cracks and crevices. How wood roots or branches tends to 'wrap' around other trees or rocks.
> 
> Very nice job.


thank you so much. what a great compliment. i really appreciate it. 



Young said:


> What kind of rocks are those? Did you go out and collect them or purchase them? Beautiful tank by the way!


Not sure on what "kind" they are. i locally collected them

Thx



HSA1255 said:


> What an incredible tank. I'm so impressed and want to watch it on a video feed once you stock it. It looks natural and effortless; yet I know that is difficult to achieve in a glass box. Well done.


Thank you so much


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

a couple CRAPPY iPhone pics

taken about a month ago



taken a couple days ago. the MM has gone crazy


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful aquarium! Fish, plants, rocks, driftwood, each better looking that the next!


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Love the spider in the last pic!!! Found a nice home between the knees. Tank is looking great.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

You should flick that spider right into the tank before he makes a meal out of you... I hate spiders. Not because they bite, because they do so unpredictably


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

chad very nice man!
what kind of Angel fish?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That's looking really nice and filling in very well. I love the orange von rios as I have some in my tank as well. When I see a tank like yours I wish I wouldn't have done a high light stem tank again and went for the lower maintenance plants. So much less work and just a beautiful.


----------



## SmellsFishy (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are some great looking angel fish! What kind are they?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnarly hardscape, man. Love it!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

beautiful beautiful beautiful!!! love the angels, they really work well with your scape. great idea for a tank


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

how did that spider get out on that driftwood 
lovely tank and fish btw
24 hours later: i find the same spider in my 15 gallon tank floating dead [insert dramatic shock music here]


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

longgonedaddy said:


> Beautiful aquarium! Fish, plants, rocks, driftwood, each better looking that the next!





LB79 said:


> Gnarly hardscape, man. Love it!





jmf3460 said:


> beautiful beautiful beautiful!!! love the angels, they really work well with your scape. great idea for a tank


thanks a lot folks. I really appreciate it. I have a lot more to add and do to this tank.

thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

sadchevy said:


> Love the spider in the last pic!!! Found a nice home between the knees. Tank is looking great.





kwheeler91 said:


> You should flick that spider right into the tank before he makes a meal out of you... I hate spiders. Not because they bite, because they do so unpredictably





AquaAurora said:


> how did that spider get out on that driftwood
> lovely tank and fish btw
> 24 hours later: i find the same spider in my 15 gallon tank floating dead [insert dramatic shock music here]


i haven't got a clue how he got there But i dig him there! He can stay as long as he likes. But i am not too sure he is getting much to eat.:icon_neut


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> chad very nice man!
> what kind of Angel fish?





SmellsFishy said:


> Those are some great looking angel fish! What kind are they?


They are Philippine Blue Angels. A local guy breeds them. They are beautiful in person. I really like them. 



ua hua said:


> That's looking really nice and filling in very well. I love the orange von rios as I have some in my tank as well. When I see a tank like yours I wish I wouldn't have done a high light stem tank again and went for the lower maintenance plants. So much less work and just a beautiful.


Thanks ua. Yeah i gave high tech a whirl twice and i just couldn't dial it in right and was over come with BBA both times. I am still pretty new to planted tanks, or at least i consider myself new at it, so i am not discarding giving it another try. But if i do it will be on a MUCH smaller scale than this 125g. Maybe a 40B or something like that.

The von Rios are awesome. I love them, but someone in my tank if nipping at them and i can't figure out who atm. i haven't seen anyone do it, other then other von Rios.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Saweeeet tank, if those angels breed keep me in mind.


----------



## Greenz (Aug 27, 2013)

Great looking tank. How did you apply the fissidens to the wood?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

newbieplanter said:


> Saweeeet tank, if those angels breed keep me in mind.


thx bud, and i will.roud:



Greenz said:


> Great looking tank. How did you apply the fissidens to the wood?


Thx. I do a dry start on all my tanks. So i chop the Fiss up with a razor blade until it is just a green pile of mush. Then, after my tank is completely scaped, i just smear the fuss mush where i want it grow. Cover the tank. Mist it everyday to keep out moist. Lights on 8 hours a day. After a few weeks, the fuss is attached. Flood tank!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome tank. I'm a fan of 125g's and find them challenging to aquascape because of the 72" length. But you've done a nice job. Any updates?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

exv152 said:


> Awesome tank. I'm a fan of 125g's and find them challenging to aquascape because of the 72" length. But you've done a nice job. Any updates?


thx exv. 

Heres a crappy pic i just took with my iPhone.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks good! I love how it looks like the stump is regrowing after falling over.

Whiskey


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Whiskey said:


> Looks good! I love how it looks like the stump is regrowing after falling over.
> 
> Whiskey


thanks whiskey!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

beautiful and natural looking scape, seriously very lovely. your angels look stunning in there.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Love this tank. Very nice.


----------



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow thats a nice tank, love the layout!! Just realized i got my fern from this tank!! Hope i have the same luck growing it!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

jmf3460 said:


> beautiful and natural looking scape, seriously very lovely. your angels look stunning in there.


thank you.



burr740 said:


> Love this tank. Very nice.


i appreciate it



Speed said:


> Wow thats a nice tank, love the layout!! Just realized i got my fern from this tank!! Hope i have the same luck growing it!


roud:


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

another terrible update pic with my iPhone.

man i really need to thin out those trident ferns!!!!:hihi:


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Terrible indeed! Curse you and your stunning tank :hihi: lol jokes!

Looks great!! I actually like the longer leaf look on the ferns, do you have a lot of flow in that area to make the leaves move?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> how did that spider get out on that driftwood
> lovely tank and fish btw
> 24 hours later: i find the same spider in my 15 gallon tank floating dead [insert dramatic shock music here]


Several types of spiders can "walk" on the film on top of the water.
Their body is not heavy enough to break through it.
That would be the same film(not a technically correct term) which causes a water drop to hang onto anything and when you overfill a glass for the top to be rounded.
Love that scape and especially the Cypress.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

looks great! The carpet and rocks hint at a large scale iwagumi but then the stump, java ferns and swords make it look like a natural style tank. You have yourself a super-sized natural iwagumi scape. Quite the niche!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

you don't give yourself enough credit. that is an amazing tank. great job on the carpeting and a very natural looking tank. how are the angels??


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

WOW, hope my 180 will look this good! anyway heres the link to my tank. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=643914


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow! I really really like your tank. I'm working on a very similar design. I think you really captured the natural "river" look very well.

You didn't mention any CO2, do you inject any? I'm not injecting any in mine, and I'm hoping I'll be able to get as much plant growth as you have!

I hope you can find a friend with a good camera so you can get some glamour shots. I know the pictures you've posted don't give your tank the justice it deserves!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Duck5003 said:


> Terrible indeed! Curse you and your stunning tank :hihi: lol jokes!
> 
> Looks great!! I actually like the longer leaf look on the ferns, do you have a lot of flow in that area to make the leaves move?


Thx. The FX5 provides a ton of flow on its own, but when the timer that controls my lights come on(30 minutes after my co2 does), a Hydor powerhead starts up as well. The FX5 output is in the front let corner and discharges along the front of the tank from left to right. The powerhead is in the back righthand corner and flows along the back of the tank from right to left. TONS of flow.



Raymond S. said:


> Several types of spiders can "walk" on the film on top of the water.
> Their body is not heavy enough to break through it.
> That would be the same film(not a technically correct term) which causes a water drop to hang onto anything and when you overfill a glass for the top to be rounded.
> Love that scape and especially the Cypress.


thank you



tharsis said:


> looks great! The carpet and rocks hint at a large scale iwagumi but then the stump, java ferns and swords make it look like a natural style tank. You have yourself a super-sized natural iwagumi scape. Quite the niche!


very kind words. I was looking for something a little different what i planned this scape.



jmf3460 said:


> you don't give yourself enough credit. that is an amazing tank. great job on the carpeting and a very natural looking tank. how are the angels??


Thanks. They are ok. I lost 2 a few weeks back and am still puzzled over what was the cause. Im going to pick up a few more, hopefully. 



180g said:


> WOW, hope my 180 will look this good! anyway heres the link to my tank. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=643914


thx, ill check your out.



PhysicsDude55 said:


> Wow! I really really like your tank. I'm working on a very similar design. I think you really captured the natural "river" look very well.
> 
> You didn't mention any CO2, do you inject any? I'm not injecting any in mine, and I'm hoping I'll be able to get as much plant growth as you have!
> 
> I hope you can find a friend with a good camera so you can get some glamour shots. I know the pictures you've posted don't give your tank the justice it deserves!


thank you for the very kind words.

I do use co2. I use a homemade super sized Rex style reactor. 

i am currently using the one on the right.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

ChadRamsey said:


> Thx. The FX5 provides a ton of flow on its own, but when the timer that controls my lights come on(30 minutes after my co2 does), a Hydor powerhead starts up as well. The FX5 output is in the front let corner and discharges along the front of the tank from left to right. The powerhead is in the back righthand corner and flows along the back of the tank from right to left. TONS of flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any up dates of this bad larry of a tank?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

newbieplanter said:


> Any up dates of this bad larry of a tank?


 
look the page before. there is an updated pic.



Here is a cool pic the trident fern tree i took during a water change


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ChadRamsey said:


> look the page before. there is an updated pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cool pic the trident fern tree i took during a water change


how many rhizome of fern did you start with when you made that tree and how long did it take to get that damn thick?
Btw, love the scpae


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> how many rhizome of fern did you start with when you made that tree and how long did it take to get that damn thick?
> Btw, love the scpae


 
first off, thank you.

If you look at the first post on the first page you'll get an idea of how it started.

Id say I tied 10, MAYBE 12, to the DW and never added anymore.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very cool picture man!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> very cool picture man!


 thx bud. Those are ferns I got from you I believeroud:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes they were!

And I bet you haven't trimmed since then lol!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love the simplicity of the tank. I shared this with someone whom is going for a simple layout since most of his plants died.

Love the ferns. Hope to catch them the next time you are selling them. Have never seen them before. I wonder if they could be grown without injecting Co2.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Hilde said:


> Love the simplicity of the tank. I shared this with someone whom is going for a simple layout since most of his plants died.
> 
> Love the ferns. Hope to catch them the next time you are selling them. Have never seen them before. I wonder if they could be grown without injecting Co2.



thx Hilde It was very nice to meet you the other day. 

I have to thin the ferns out every few months. Next time i do, i will let you know

I do have ferns growing in tanks that do not have co2. They grow fine, just supper slow.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

ChadRamsey said:


> I have to thin the ferns out every few months. Next time i do, i will let you know


:angel:Thanks!! I am just such a plant addict. For love making my aquarium into a little garden of Eden.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

I just did a HUGE trim. Thinned out about 50% of the trident ferns and about 75% of the MM:icon_eek:

agian, sorry for the crappy iPotato pic


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Selling any of the Trident Ferns? Also got some Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan could trade for. It is growing crazy in my tank 20G long tank with medium high. light. Would grow more straight in your tank.

Loving the MM I got from you. While out of town for a week the lights were off. It survived though.


----------

